# Proxmox - KVM - Netzwerk-Problem



## SAVERSERVER (6. Nov. 2010)

Hi @ALL,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen .... bin schon tage am suchen.

mit OpenVZ funktioniert alles.

ifconfig -a 

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:68519 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:68519 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4957126 (4.7 MiB)  TX bytes:4957126 (4.7 MiB)

venet0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  P-t-P:127.0.0.1  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:176949 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:110710 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:227839478 (217.2 MiB)  TX bytes:8581573 (8.1 MiB)

venet0:0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          inet addr:80.190.120.102  P-t-P:80.190.120.102  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
```
wenn ich mit KVM lenny 5.0.6 installiere, bekomme ich keine netzwerkverbindung zum Gateway.

ifconfig -a (proxmox-master)

```
bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:79:6e:12  
          inet6 addr: fe80::230:48ff:fe79:6e12/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:520770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:345551 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:74198737 (70.7 MiB)  TX bytes:113046616 (107.8 MiB)

bond1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:0b:30:de  
          inet6 addr: fe80::215:17ff:fe0b:30de/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:998469 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:987324 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:333637620 (318.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1168196092 (1.0 GiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:79:6e:12  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:330251 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:172653 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:49132392 (46.8 MiB)  TX bytes:56261981 (53.6 MiB)
          Memory:d8200000-d8220000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:79:6e:12  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:190519 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:172898 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:25066345 (23.9 MiB)  TX bytes:56784635 (54.1 MiB)
          Memory:d8220000-d8240000 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:0b:30:de  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:327692 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:492729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:111439144 (106.2 MiB)  TX bytes:582721578 (555.7 MiB)
          Memory:d8320000-d8340000 

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:0b:30:de  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:670777 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:494595 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:222198476 (211.9 MiB)  TX bytes:585474514 (558.3 MiB)
          Memory:d8360000-d8380000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:190769 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:190769 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:37824629 (36.0 MiB)  TX bytes:37824629 (36.0 MiB)

venet0    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          UP BROADCAST POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmbr0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:48:79:6e:12  
          inet addr:80.190.120.11  Bcast:80.190.120.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::230:48ff:fe79:6e12/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:518941 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:332945 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:66710934 (63.6 MiB)  TX bytes:112163088 (106.9 MiB)

vmbr1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:0b:30:de  
          inet addr:10.10.5.11  Bcast:10.10.5.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::215:17ff:fe0b:30de/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:993984 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:521284 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:319417936 (304.6 MiB)  TX bytes:1135576944 (1.0 GiB)

vmtab103i0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 62:e5:e3:55:58:d4  
          inet6 addr: fe80::60e5:e3ff:fe55:58d4/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:6716 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:542237 (529.5 KiB)

vmtab104i0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1a:81:ef:c7:93:4e  
          inet6 addr: fe80::1881:efff:fec7:934e/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500 
          RX bytes:2928 (2.8 KiB)  TX bytes:385572 (376.5 KiB)

vmtab104i1 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b2:fc:b5:f4:cd:5d  
          inet6 addr: fe80::b0fc:b5ff:fef4:cd5d/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:11120 (10.8 KiB)
```
Bestn Dank schon mal und 
LG
loisl


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Nov. 2010)

Die erste Frage, willst du Bridgen oder aber, so schauts für mich aus, soll die KVM VM über die vmbr1 ins Netz gehen?

Dann würde noch was Fehlen alla(dient jetzt nur als Beispiel):

```
IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"
# 10.0.1.10(interne ip) <-> 123.456.789.123 (externe ip)
#
#
# damit der VServer nach aussen kommunizieren kann:
$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.1.11 -o vmbr0 -j SNAT --to 123.456.789.123
$IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 123.456.789.123 -i vmbr0 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.1.11
```


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Nov. 2010)

Hi @F4RR3LL,

ja, ich habe da schon einiges an Einstellunge versucht, villeicht ist da jetzt auch mehr durcheinander!
Intern bevor ich das ganze jezt im Rechnezentrum habe, hat alles schon mal funktioniert.

also folgendes zur Konfiguration:

es gibt eine NFS-Server der ist intern per 10.10.5.9 verbunden
4x GigEthernet (bonding)

dann gibt es 4 Stück proXmoX-Server die sind
2x GigEthernet (bonding) zum WAN verbunden z.B. 80.190.120.11
2x GigEthernet (bonding) zum LAN verbunden z.B. 10.10.5.11


```
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
80.190.120.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmbr0
10.10.5.0       *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmbr1
default         80.190.120.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 vmbr0
```
Die vSERVER bekommen dann jeweils eine neue, eigenen, externe IP
z.B. 80.190.120.104


```
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
localnet    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
default         80.190.120.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```
lg
loisl


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Nov. 2010)

So nun habe ich mal alles auf nur eine Netzwerkkarte eht0 und NFS auch offline.

*damit klapt mal alles unter KVM wie es soll ...*

jetzt kann ich mal weiter suchen, woran der fehler lag


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Nov. 2010)

Wenn Du`s raus hast berichte mal.


----------

